# Bewegungsmelder und Schalter



## dobi (12 August 2018)

Moin,
ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit der Logo und bitte das Forum um Hilfe.
Ich habe folgendes vor.
Es gibt 2 Bewegungsmelder mit je einer Leuchte und ein Kontrollschalter.
Wenn der Kontrollschalter Eingeschaltet wird dann Schaltet einer von den beiden Bewegungsmelder die ganzen Leuchten ein und nach der eingestellten zeit wieder aus.
Wenn ich den Kontrollschalter wieder ausschalte dann schalten die Bewegungsmelder wieder nur die eine Leuchte. 
Ich komme da einfach nicht weiter, danke für Tipps.


----------



## hucki (12 August 2018)

Eine mögliche (reine) Logik dazu:


----------



## dobi (12 August 2018)

Vielen Dank, wenn man sich das so anschaut ist ja Logisch!


----------



## hucki (12 August 2018)

dobi schrieb:


> wenn man sich das so anschaut ist ja Logisch!


Lass mich raten: zu kompliziert gedacht?


----------



## dobi (12 August 2018)

Ja viel zu Kompliziert


----------

